# vision problems



## crusinthrulife (Mar 23, 2013)

Does anybdy have weird vision with all of this. My vision looks kinda static and blurry. as if its very hard to focus in on something. Also my eyes are dry and sometimes feel scratchy or itchy. what causes this ie(dp, dr, part of anxiety, depression) thanksss


----------



## Meeka (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi yes I get the vision symptoms really bad, I sometimes wonder how Im still coping with it all. My vision is all hazy and static like it's been constant for nearly 3 years now. I describe the feeling like being half asleep like your on the verge of fainting constantly 24/7. Is that what its like for you?

I can't live like this but it helps to know i'm not alone.

Hang in there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

For me the cause is being on the computer too long. I actually looked at one of those vision test things with the letters online when I felt like my vision was getting much, much worse all of a sudden. I could only read about 5 lines, and this was from being on the computer non-stop, all day. The next day I was out all day with no computer and when I got in I tested my vision again as I felt like it was much clearer, and on the same test I could read 7/8 lines.

It turns out my eyes were dry and I wasn't blinking enough from the constant focus.


----------



## dillon12341 (May 31, 2013)

Yes my vision is 'off'. Matter of that that was the first thing I noticed when all this started six months ago. I couldn't put my hand on it back then, but now I can explain it a little better. First of all I have perfect vision and eyes, because I've been to the doctor and had them checked out, despite that I have annoying floaters what alot of people that have depersonalization seem to have. They are most noticable when looking at the sky or very bright lights. But the main thing is I feel like my vision shifted a couple inches to the right. Sort of like my right eye is very dominant or something. My nose in constantly in my vision in the bottom left corner and it's very annoying. So


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

I have floaters,halos,starbursting,glare,a very mild visual snow at night and the worst:

blue sky sprites

I hate these blue sky spirites

FAK THIS

https://www.google.com.br/search?safe=off&q=blue+sky+sprites&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.48705608,d.cGE&biw=1360&bih=667&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=pt-BR&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=eBfWUcLUIbDxiQKYiYDYCw#facrc=_&imgrc=qbJhRQLOW5-QpM%3A%3B7gTVSD4XzKXI_M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fimageshack.us%252Fa%252Fimg32%252F2530%252Fbluefieldentoptic.gif%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.scienceforums.net%252Ftopic%252F7804-darting-specks-of-light-in-my-vision-know-what-they-are%252Fpage-5%3B300%3B300


----------



## lavenderm91 (Jul 7, 2013)

I feel like I have "vision" problems. Like I can't see clearly but I can tell it isn't my eyes, it's my brain.


----------

